# Turbografx-16 CD, playing burned supercd pc engine cd games?



## TheNeck (Oct 9, 2014)

ive tried burning multiple different pc engine super cd games, and none of them will load with the super system card ver 3.0 on my turbografx 16 cd system.

not sure what the problem is, the burned cds will run in magicengine emulator.

also reguard turbografx-16 cd games load fine.


----------



## Lumstar (Oct 9, 2014)

cards are region locked. if you're trying to use one, a japanese system card has no effect.


----------



## TheNeck (Oct 9, 2014)

thanks i didnt know that

that would be my problem then 

*update*
just to clarify, even if i use a converter with the super system card 3.0? it does load on the tg-16 cd, but when i try to launch a pc engine cd game i copied, it just shows a black blank screen


----------



## Lumstar (Oct 9, 2014)

converter should work.

might need something like a laser adjustment. while no real security, it wasn't made to expect copies either.


----------



## tbb043 (Oct 9, 2014)

Could be the brand of blank discs. I'm not up on what's considered good anymore, hopefully someone can come along and tell you.


----------



## Hop2089 (Oct 11, 2014)

It's not so much the media but your burner (some people say it's that as well but the problems I had in the past was with the burner itself), you often need a very old burner like a Plextor and burn discs from it to play them, the PCE CD and Turbo CD are temperamental when it comes to burned discs, modern burners burn at 8x speed minimum, you need something even slower for them (2x preferred) to work on the PCE CD or Turbo CD.


----------



## TheNeck (Oct 11, 2014)

thanks for the information, hopefully i can give that a try and find an older burner to burn at 2x.


----------

